# Quick! Favorite Bond film



## Matti_Ice (Feb 28, 2011)

Favorite Bond film and why?


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 28, 2011)

I enjoyed almost every Bond film - I don't really remember a film I didn't like... it's hard to pick one... but I would go:
Goldeneye - first film with Pierce Brosnan - and It was one of the first Bonds I saw, good action, interesting plot and ... the N64 Game was awesome 

Die Another Day - Also cool story, interesting they caught Bond at the beginning, and really cool special effects.


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 28, 2011)

Gotta be the Sean Connery era Bond films for me. He just has that swagger. couple that with the 1960s backdrop and absurdly awesome super villains and you have the recipe for (a) timeless film(s).


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 28, 2011)

Casino Royale.

No, not the one made recently, the sendup made in the 60s.  Most ridiculous film ever, with one of the most stunningly awesome casts ever.


----------



## Metalus (Feb 28, 2011)

Goldeneye without a doubt. I grew up with Pierce Brosnan. It may sound like blasphemy, but to me hes the true James Bond 

Tomorrow Never Dies probably comes in second


----------



## AySay (Feb 28, 2011)

Have to go with the new Casino Royale. After a decade of over the top cheesiness I felt like it was a perfect gritty, raw new direction. Daniel Craig was great too. That said, Quantum of Solace sucked ass.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 28, 2011)

^ I fell the exact opposite... And it wasn't "a" decade of over the top cheesiness, it was nearly 5 decades of over the top cheesiness... That's why, to me, Daniel Craig is the most terrible Bond.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 28, 2011)

Goldeneye. I think Brosnan is a close #2 to Connery as Bond, but that movie is so awesome. It wasn't the first Bond film I saw, but it was the first that really stuck with me, and having a flawless video game that accompanied it definitely helped.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 28, 2011)

Definitely Goldeneye.
Also best game 

The newer movies doesn't feel like Bond at all IMO. Just some regular action movie..


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 28, 2011)

AySay said:


> Have to go with the new Casino Royale. After a decade of over the top cheesiness I felt like it was a perfect gritty, raw new direction. Daniel Craig was great too. That said, Quantum of Solace sucked ass.



I agree with new Casino Royale, dug Quantam of Solace too. 

The cheesiness of the previous Bond outings is what kept me from enjoying the character or series. I liked that there was a certain air of believability to the new Bond direction.

That being said, I like over the top cheesiness and ridiculously unrealistic action stuff. I however like those pieces to make it obvious they don't take themselves seriously, say "The Expendables" for example. You know its all about the ridiculous-ness upfront and that makes it palatable to me.

However, I still love the entire Rambo series and with the exception of the first and the last film, not very believable so there is no hard and fast line judging what kind of action / spy flicks I enjoy.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Feb 28, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I agree with new Casino Royale, dug Quantam of Solace too.
> 
> The cheesiness of the previous Bond outings is what kept me from enjoying the character or series. I liked that there was a certain air of believability to the new Bond direction.
> 
> ...


 
R u saying First Blood wasn't very believeable? I always thought that myself! I love the entire Rambo series but the storyline for First Blood I always thought was kind of pushin it. If the guy is going around blowing up towns, stealin M60s out of trucks and shootin up police stations just because a cop was being a typical douche, maybe there was reason to be concerned


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 28, 2011)

Goldeneye.

Why?

Famke Janssen.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 28, 2011)

All the Roger Moore films


----------



## ROAR (Feb 28, 2011)

Casino Royale and Quantum of Solace.

Nothing against the others, I just really enjoy Daniel Craig as Bond.
To me, it's very believable and not so over the top.
I can't wait for the next one.

Best game is def Goldeneye though.

And seriously... Christmas Jones... the fuck?


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 28, 2011)

Matti_Ice said:


> R u saying First Blood wasn't very believeable? I always thought that myself! I love the entire Rambo series but the storyline for First Blood I always thought was kind of pushin it. If the guy is going around blowing up towns, stealin M60s out of trucks and shootin up police stations just because a cop was being a typical douche, maybe there was reason to be concerned



I actually thought First Blood was very believable in terms of context of bringing the effects of PTSD into the public consciousness. So in that light I thought it was a very powerful movie (though the book is better). As a side note, the police force's initial response was overwhelming, they were the first to escalate to deadly force.

Not necessarily everything you see Rambo doing and surviving is realistic, but in comparison to 2 and 3 and tons of other "action" movies it was fairly believable, rather like the action sequences in the new Bond movies. Ok, back on topic now


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 28, 2011)

Favorite old school Bond film is Diamonds are Forever. Throwing that out there 

Also, I have yet to see the two newest with Daniel Craig. I want to, but I keep forgetting to. Kinda like I have yet to see Iron Man 2


----------



## Explorer (Feb 28, 2011)

Having grown up reading the Fleming books, I liked the initial Connery films, but they got a bit silly. I never really felt Connery was cruel enough to be Bond, though.

The first Bond whom I felt had the ability to kill as part of the job was Dalton.

The only Bond I have felt lives up to Ian Fleming's vision is Daniel Craig. Hence, Casino Royale with Craig is my favorite Bond movie, with Quantum coming in second. Here's a Bond who gets the job done. 

Weirdly enough, I also like that M put Bond in his place. "Bond, if you come here again, I shall have you killed." There is no question in my mind that M is now ruthless enough to have 00 agents as subordinates. And besides... winners delegate. *laugh*


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2011)

AySay said:


> Have to go with the new Casino Royale. After a decade of over the top cheesiness I felt like it was a perfect gritty, raw new direction. Daniel Craig was great too. That said, Quantum of Solace sucked ass.



Agreed on all points. Casino Royal was great, it was an action movie with characters that were drawn well enough that you actually cared about them. Having said that, Quantum of Solace wasted that good will.


----------



## liamh (Mar 1, 2011)

Phwoar..


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 1, 2011)

Casino Royale (The new one). I never realised how bad the old films were until I saw the new ones with Daniel Craig. So much better. QOS was a bit meh, but Casino Royale = amaze.


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't want to be lame but the new Casino Royale did it for me.

Something about a Bond that's an unwavering *expletive* of swagger and skill is awesome. Granted, I haven't seen all the old ones, I did like Connery and Moore in the ones I saw.

But all in all, I was the most entertained by the new Casino Royale.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 2, 2011)

Anything with George Lazenby!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 2, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Having grown up reading the Fleming books, I liked the initial Connery films, but they got a bit silly. I never really felt Connery was cruel enough to be Bond, though.
> 
> The first Bond whom I felt had the ability to kill as part of the job was Dalton.
> 
> ...


 
Agree whole-heartedly, the opening gambit in Casino Royale with Mr. Craig bouncing someone of the scenery truly hammers home a man who is "a blunt instrument of the state." Admittedly I might be a bit too much of a car geek as I winced more at the DBS death roll scene than the chair scene.

I just realised how much shockingly poor humour there is my post....oh well.


----------

